# Giovanni è quello / quello è Giovanni



## Ilproffo

Giovanni è quello / quello è Giovanni​Salve,
nella frase del titolo qual è il soggetto e qual è la parte nominale, considerando che "Giovanni" e "quello" sono intercambiabili?
Anche il soggetto e la parte nominale cambiano a seconda della posizione?
Grazie



> *Scrivi la frase anche nel thread, non solo nel titolo, grazie.*


----------



## bearded

Salve
La costruzione ''normale'' in italiano è soggetto-verbo-predicato (per lo meno, così dicono le grammatiche). Però non si tratta di una regola tassativa, quindi in frasi come quelle del titolo secondo me è impossibile stabilire con certezza quale sia il soggetto e quale il predicato. La ''tendenza'' è quella di interpretare come soggetto l'elemento che viene per primo .
La questione è già stata dibattuta nel forum (vedi ad es. la discussione in L'unica idea che mi viene/venga in mente : #9,10,11).


----------



## mirta coniglia

Salve 
Se vuoi sapere quale frase è giusta dipende se dici Giovanni e' quello alla tua destra va bene oppure se dici quello è Giovanni , il quale è il mio compagno di classe allora è sempre corretto quindi puoi dire tutte e due le forme


----------



## bearded

mirta coniglia said:


> se dici Giovanni e' quello alla tua destra...


Sì, ma temo che Ilproffo si riferisca unicamente alle brevi frasette del titolo:


Ilproffo said:


> nella frase del titolo


----------



## mirta coniglia

Ah non capito quindi ho cercato di aiutarlo improvisando grazie di avermelo spiegato


----------



## Starless74

Ilproffo said:


> il soggetto e la parte nominale cambiano a seconda della posizione?


Nel caso specifico e senza aggiunte alle frasi, direi di sì.
Esempi:
- Chi è Giovanni?
- *Giovanni* [sogg.] è *quello* [p. nom.].

- Chi è quello?
- *Quello* [sogg.] è *Giovanni* [p. nom.].


----------



## Ilproffo

Grazie a tutti


----------



## mirta coniglia

Grazie a te


----------



## Passante

Starless74 said:


> Nel caso specifico e senza aggiunte alle frasi, direi di sì.
> Esempi:
> - Chi è Giovanni?
> - *Giovanni* [sogg.] è *quello* [p. nom.].
> 
> - Chi è quello?
> - *Quello* [sogg.] è *Giovanni* [p. nom.].


Nell'esempio successivo, dove è indifferente come scriverlo, va bene l'analisi grammaticale? 

Nella compagnia (di amici) c'è sempre uno timido e introverso. 

Quello (sogg) è Giovanni (p nom). 
Giovanni (sogg) è quello (p nom).


----------



## Starless74

Passante said:


> Nell'esempio successivo, dove è indifferente come scriverlo, va bene l'analisi grammaticale?
> 
> Nella compagnia (di amici) c'è sempre uno timido e introverso.
> 
> Quello (sogg) è Giovanni (p nom).
> Giovanni (sogg) è quello (p nom).


Proprio per questo avevo detto: "senza aggiunte"... 

...C'è sempre uno timido e introverso:​(a) quello (timido e introverso) è Giovanni;​(b) Giovanni è quello (timido e introverso);​
Qui secondo me "Giovanni" è soggetto sia in (a) che in (b)
attendi altri pareri.

*Edit*: personalmente non userei (b) nel senso che intendi tu.


----------



## Passante

Starless74 said:


> Proprio per questo avevo detto: "senza aggiunte"...
> 
> ...C'è sempre uno timido e introverso:​(a) quello (timido e introverso) è Giovanni;​(b) Giovanni è quello (timido e introverso);​
> Qui secondo me "Giovanni" è soggetto sia in (a) che in (b)
> attendi altri pareri.
> 
> *Edit*: personalmente non userei (b) nel senso che intendi tu.


Perché non useresti b? 
Che senso intendo?


----------



## Starless74

Passante said:


> Che senso intendo?


* «Nella compagnia c'è sempre un introverso: quello è Giovanni» (= l'introverso di cui stiamo parlando è Giovanni).


Passante said:


> Perché non useresti (b) ?


Perché in *questo contesto mi suona bene solo: «quello è Giovanni», non «Giovanni è quello».
Ripeto: è solo un mio parere su cosa renda meglio il senso della frase, non mi appello a regole grammaticali.
Magari qualcuno affermerà il contrario o lo spiegherà meglio.


----------



## A User

Quello sono io, quello sei tu, quello è Giovanni. 
A differenza dell’inglese, in cui il pronome è soggetto, negli esempi precedenti la persona del verbo ci indica qual è il soggetto. 
In caso contrario sarebbe sempre “quello è …”


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> negli esempi precedenti la persona del verbo ci indica qual è il soggetto


Ma nell'esempio ''quello è Giovanni''  la ''persona del verbo'' non ci indica nulla.


bearded said:


> in frasi come quelle del titolo secondo me è impossibile stabilire con certezza quale sia il soggetto e quale il predicato. La ''tendenza'' è quella di interpretare come soggetto l'elemento che viene per primo


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> in frasi come quelle del titolo secondo me è impossibile stabilire con certezza quale sia il soggetto e quale il predicato.


 Per fortuna non ci cambia nulla


----------



## A User

La costruzione "quello + verbo essere" ha il soggetto posto alla fine, in italiano. È seguito da pronome personale soggetto.
Poiché la terza persona non ci indica nulla, il confronto con la prima e la seconda persona è dirimente.
D'istinto si è portati a considerare alla terza persona 'quello' come soggetto, e la terza persona un’eccezione.
Ma posso dire: "quello è me", "quello è te"? Certo che no.
Ovviamente non è il caso di "quello + verbo essere + aggettivo".
La ''persona del verbo'' si riferiva agli altri esempi.
Se poi non cambia nulla, allora non ha senso neanche porsi la domanda.


----------

